# Facsimile labels



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2004)

Mostly, I don't like paper labels on bottles... I like to get my glass as shiney and clean as I can...

 But some bottles can be enhanced with the addition of facsimile paper labels... It's not meant to deceive, and I always clearly state that the label is modern if I take such a bottle to a show/sale...

 Quaker Bitters is a prime example... Check it out and let me know what you think...

 Ron


----------



## Pontiled (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, that label looks great, but it would fool almost anyone!  How did you do it?

 Oops, better not...  we don't want everyone to know that it can be done or we'd be swamped with "Original bottle with 100% of label" listings on eBay and at the bottle shows!


----------

